# Natures menu nuggets



## Orchid (May 24, 2012)

I am hoping someone can answer this question for me : If natures menu nuggets are a complete BARF diet for dogs, then why do they not contain bones?
This is puzzling me, am I missing something?

I have started to give Oscar one chicken wing in his crate, after his evening meal, just to provide bone and to clean his teeth.( I have noticed his breath has improved!)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

The ratio of meat to vegetable/rice is low too.
Have you looked at Natural Instinct? Meat (includes bone) is 80% - you still need to feed bones for teeth cleaning a few times a week too.


----------



## Orchid (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion. I have just bought 2 weeks worth of the nuggets. However when they have gone I am going to try either NI or honeys real dog food. (the power of the purse will decide!) I tried providing the diet myself but he became a bit fussy with the veg. In the end I worried he was not getting a balanced diet. I am a convert to Barf though.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I suppose it depends on their definition of BARF.... Biologically Appropriate Raw Food, or Bones and Raw Food, although the first does feed bone, as it is nt stated in the title maybe it could get left out.x


----------

